# 8-Man Playoff Rotation To Almost Be Proud Of...



## Dirtybirds81 (Sep 1, 2002)

If Layden does what he needs to do:

PG: N. Vane Exel 6-1
SG: A. Houston 6-6
SF: K. Van Horn 6-10
PF: A. McDyess 6-9
C: D. Mutumbo 7-2

6: K. Thomas 6-9
7: S. Anderson 6-5
8: H. Eisley 6-2

The Rest

Williams, Weatherspoon, Sweetney, Harrington, Lampe, Doleac, and Vranes.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Um, how exactly is he supposed to get Van Exel without trading anybody? It's unrealistic expectations like these which are the reasons Knick fans hate Layden.

I'd rather they take a pass on Van Exel and just wait for Vujanic for next season. He'll be a lot cheaper, a lot younger, and how effective Van Exel will be for much longer is debateable. He's got very bad knees.

Now, if McDyess comes back without a hitch, the Knicks will have too much PF depth to handle, so I would be able to handle them trading Thomas and Ward for Van Exel, but the Warriors already declined that trade this offseason. Their position could change if things don't go well with Van Exel.

Or, it would change if the Knicks offered McDyess and his expiring contract. If McDyess' comeback doesn't work out, his expiring 13.5 million will net more than Thomas. If about to retire Terrell Brandon was able to net Latrell Sprewell, then an injured McDyess would net NVE just by how much money Golden State would save. If McDyess can't play, hey, Thomas is still a starter quality PF, and KVH, Sweetney, and Lampe are natural PFs too.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

This assumes:

1. You sign Mutumbo
2. You trade for Van Exel, without giving up anyone (  )
3. McDyess stays injury-free and is capable of playing solid minutes

Those are three "what ifs" which are too big to really believe in, especially the second one.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> This assumes:
> 
> 1. You sign Mutumbo
> ...


This assumes they make the playoffs to begin with. I dont see where they fit into the playoff picture


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> This assumes they make the playoffs to begin with. I dont see where they fit into the playoff picture


Well, it's very hard to think that a team with Van Exel, Houston, Van Horn, McDyess, Mutombo, Thomas, Weatherspoon, and Eisley wouldn't make the playoffs.


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dirtybirds81</b>!
> If Layden does what he needs to do:
> 
> PG: N. Vane Exel 6-1
> ...


almost sounds like something ballscientist would say... adding players out of the blue an' all


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, it's very hard to think that a team with Van Exel, Houston, Van Horn, McDyess, Mutombo, Thomas, Weatherspoon, and Eisley wouldn't make the playoffs.


how would all of these guys be on the same team?????


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

You have to give up _someone_ to get Van Exel -- you can't have all the Knicks' good players plus Van Exel on the same roster.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> how would all of these guys be on the same team?????


That is what I'm saying. You said that the team listed in the creator's initial post would not make the playoffs.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> 
> 
> That is what I'm saying. You said that the team listed in the creator's initial post would not make the playoffs.


I said the Knicks in general. That team is "make believe". Its impossible to have that team thats why I said that


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: 8-Man Playoff Rotation To Almost Be Proud Of...*



> Originally posted by <b>Pistolballer</b>!
> 
> 
> almost sounds like something ballscientist would say... adding players out of the blue an' all


ballscientist would have started tim duncan at pf


----------



## Dirtybirds81 (Sep 1, 2002)

It assumed that Golden St went for cap room by taking on Ward, Knight, and cash for Van Exel. Most likely, Kurt Thomas will take Travis Knights place in the deal. This would give both Sweetney and Lampe time off the bench.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

the van exel for thomas n ward will probably go through if the knicks sign Mutombo, since getting Mutombo would give them 16 guys.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

That or they would waive Knight or Vranes.

Hm... Utah still needs to add players to their roster to meet salary requirements. Wonder if we could send them Knight's expiring contract. Isn't Greg Ostertag always one of those guys on Layden's wish list? I'd rather have him than Doleac (also expiring contract), so I wonder if Knight and Doleac for Ostertag would be beneficial to both teams... or Harrington and Knight or Doleac for Ostertag. That way we have another center that can rebound and block shots, so the Knicks don't have to depend solely on 37 year old Dikembe.


----------



## bballer27 (Aug 21, 2003)

wont kurt thomas be gone to get van exel on the team


----------

